# Format for highest resolution?



## quantos7884 (May 6, 2009)

Hello there, 

I have just created a basic graph-type image in MS paint. More specifically, the entire image is just a series of graph-lines of various widths set against a white background surrounded by a gray border (much like this message box!) 

This to-be-saved image is to be incorporated into a book whereby the printing house advises that any/all images are to be limited to black/white (and its various gradations as well).

The manuscript itself is being written in MS Word (circa 2002 version) and the image will be embedded into its various pages.

So, my question is, what file format should the image be saved in order to ensure that the highest resolution/quality can be reproduced faithfully in print? I know there are various bmp types but am at a loss at determined which one of them will work best (or perhaps another format altogether?)

Many thanks!

Q.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Q,

Ideally, you'd make your image pixel count large enough to have around 600dpi resolution at the size it will be printed at. Thus, if the printed image will be 2*3in, you'd use 1200*1800 pixels. Since bitmap images are converted to jpeg when they're embedded in Word, it doesn't make much difference what format you save in *if the image is to be embedded*. If the images are being supplied separately, I'd suggest using TIFF files for anything other than photos - for which jpegs would be fine.


----------



## quantos7884 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Macropod.

Just to ensure I am following you: by "embed" I am simply cutting and pasting the bmp image into the Word manuscript. 

I am not sure what the difference between my "embed" vs your "supplied separately" scenario? 

In addition, is it possible for me to take my bmp and simply save it as a tiff if in fact the "supplied separately" is the applicable route?

Thanks,

Q


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Q,

I'd advise against simply cutting & pasting from any graphics app. That's because what you often end up getting is a screen-resolution version of the image, which is usually way too low in resolution for print quality.

By embedding an image, I was referring to what you get via Insert|Picture|From File. This approach also allows you to link to an image, if you prefer.

Depending on who you're using for a print shop, they may prefer for the images referred to in the document to be supplies as separate files (in addition to you embedding copies in the document so they can see where the images in the files go).

As to whether you'd supply the print shop with a bmp, tiff, jpeg or other format, that's something you'd have to discuss with them. They might prefer you to supply them with a single PDF of the job.


----------



## quantos7884 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Macropod, 

Thanks again for the detailed reply, it's truly helpful.

Just to recap, as I haven't used MS Word in years: in order to embed the image, I should avoid cutting/pasting and instead employ the Insert function. Are there any examples that you could refer me to, or is it as simple as cutting/pasting?

And/or instead of Inserting the bmp, I could link to it (akin to HTML programming I suppose) Are there examples of this as well?

Many thanks, 

Q


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Q,

The Insert|File method really is simple - the only complicated part might be remembering where you've stored the pics you want to insert, because you may have to navigate to that folder.

Once the file is inserted, you have all the usual Word image formatting tools available. As for linking, that's as simple as choosing the 'link tofile' or 'insert and link' option from the 'insert' dropdown.


----------



## quantos7884 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks very much Macropod, I appreciate your help.

Now, if I could just change gears slightly:

How do I employ a page numbering sequence per the following:

a) First 2 pages (back-to-back) are the title page and copyright page on its reverse----i.e. neither page is normally numbered

b) Preface----i.e. these pages are normally numbered with roman numerals

c) Main Body----i.e. 1,2,3 and so on until complete.

Thanks very much in advance, 

Q


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Q,

You can do this by inserting two 'Next Page' Section breaks:
. one between the front matter and the preface; and
. one between the preface and the body.
This divides your document into 3 Sections one each for the front matter, preface and body.

Next, go to the header/footer for the body. Unlink the whichever of the header/footer you're using for the numbering from the previous Section. You can now insert an page number field and format it to start from '1'.

Next, go to the header/footer for the preface. Unlink the whichever of the header/footer you're using for the numbering from the previous Section. You can now insert an page number field and format it for Roman numerals and to start from '1'.


----------



## quantos7884 (May 6, 2009)

Hi Macropod,

Thanks once again.

Now, I am really frustrated...went in and set a password for my file and guess what: I tried logging into the Word file this afternoon and it does not recognize my password. I am not one to give up, but this is ridiculous!

Any ideas as to how I could get Word to work properly?

Thanks in advance, 

Q


----------



## quantos7884 (May 6, 2009)

Hi once again Macropod, 

I've decided to do a rewrite as I am sure that there is no available recourse, though it is a troubling bug to encounter so early on in the process.

But I do have a related question as it pertains to the preceding section-break note i.e. how would the inclusion of a Contents Page affect the three separate section breaks? Is there a tactic to employ here as well?

Thanks again!

Q


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Q,

That suggests you either mis-typed the password originally, or you're mis-typing it now. Remember, passwords are case sensitive. Make sure the Caps Lock key is 'off'. Alternatively, in case you had the Caps Lock key 'on' when you originally input the password, try putting it on again.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Q,

Re the TOC, simply use the same approach, but leave the TOC Section's header/footer un-numbered.


----------



## quantos7884 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks again Macropod. Your assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------

